# Grafik in Comic umwandeln



## BritishMidland (25. September 2007)

Hi,
ich hab mal eine frage und zwar:
Ich würde gerne ein Bild in einen Comic umwandeln. Links habe einmal unten angehängt wie es später "ungefähr" aussehen soll. Rechts das Bild welches ich gerne in so einem Style haben möchte. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke schonmal im Voraus
Nico


----------



## chmee (25. September 2007)

Naja, ich würde erstmal behaupten, dass es Handarbeit ist.

Sich Gedanken machen, von wo das Licht kommt, anfangen
auszumalen, uU mit Verläufen arbeiten, dann die Highlights
und Schatten setzen. Wichtig für nen Comicstil ist das Outline.

mfg chmee


----------

